# Witches Jars Tutorial



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I glued moss to the tops and sides.



























These jars do not have lights in them. I have 6 more jars to do and I think I am going to add lights to them so they glow from the inside. This can be done with tea light candles or a single strand of light.....

Hang from your trees.....



















Thanks and Enjoy


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

This is wonderful! I bought two old canning jars (the ones with the lock down lids) for a couple of dollars each today at a thrift store and am wanting to do something like this. Thank you for sharing. One question: what kind of sealer were you talking about to keep inkjets from running?


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I use Rustoleum Crystal Clear Enamel in a spray can. I always spray my prints before I cut them out. I have tried other sealers and had the inks run...but so far this one has worked perfectly and yesterday I actually scrubbed some of the excess dried paint off of the printed labels so they would be a little clearer....so it works great to seal and protect them...


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

texasjanedoe said:


> I use Rustoleum Crystal Clear Enamel in a spray can. I always spray my prints before I cut them out. I have tried other sealers and had the inks run...but so far this one has worked perfectly and yesterday I actually scrubbed some of the excess dried paint off of the printed labels so they would be a little clearer....so it works great to seal and protect them...


Thanks! I hope you don't mind me asking a few more questions: Can you just pick it up at walmart? So the paper gets a light spray coat before cutting and gluing on? And do you spray both sides? Thanks in advance


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I only spray the printed side..1 good spray...the paper looks a tiny bit wet or you could do 2 coats letting first dry...I spray them before I cut them out...it is easier then trying to spray each single label....

I would think anyone who carries Rustoleum spray paints also carries the sealer. The one I use is a gloss {because its what I happen to have at the time I tried it}....I don't spray both sides...just the side that is printed.

I was very surprised at the results. I have tried all kinds of tricks to seal my inkjet prints and as I said I was able to scrub the dried paint off of the printed label without damaging the label or causing the inks to bleed....


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

It posted twice and I don't know how to delete this....hmmmm


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

texasjanedoe said:


> I only spray the printed side..1 good spray...the paper looks a tiny bit wet or you could do 2 coats letting first dry...
> 
> I would think anyone who carries Rustoleum spray paints also carries the sealer. The one I use is a gloss {because its what I happen to have at the time I tried it}....I don't spray both sides...just the side that is printed.
> 
> I was very surprised at the results. I have tried all kinds of tricks to seal my inkjet prints and as I said I was able to scrub the dried paint off of the printed label without damaging the label or causing the inks to bleed....


Thanks jane! That answers all my questions. I'll be on the look out for it next time we head out shopping. I'm so excited to give it a try. I know I saw the modpodge at walmart


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

just out of curiousity qould you happen to remember which post you found the labels in ?? trying to search for them is like a needed in a hay stack lol but im going to keep looking to -)


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Ltol said:


> just out of curiousity qould you happen to remember which post you found the labels in ?? trying to search for them is like a needed in a hay stack lol but im going to keep looking to -)


I have 1 thread from pmpknqueen and 2 photo albums from Herman Secret bookmarked:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/herman-secret-albums-labels.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/herman-secret-albums-potion-labels.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/102119-apothecary-jar-labels.html

Outside the forum I have bookmarked the labels from Love Manor on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor/sets/72157602788222231/

They're all great work and I'm so grateful to all of those who post them and for folks like Jane who post these great guides


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG!! THANK YOU!!! 

lol spent several hours digging through the boards and never found these, these will help alot =) We get alot of retired folk through the haunt and one thing they love to look at is all the little things we add to the displays with saying on them ,, like the tomb stones and a few other things... now with these lables i can put together verious Bottle, jars and other containers and pepper them through several sets,, they will love it -)


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Ltol said:


> OMG!! THANK YOU!!!
> 
> lol spent several hours digging through the boards and never found these, these will help alot =) We get alot of retired folk through the haunt and one thing they love to look at is all the little things we add to the displays with saying on them ,, like the tomb stones and a few other things... now with these lables i can put together verious Bottle, jars and other containers and pepper them through several sets,, they will love it -)


You're more than welcome. I can't count the times that others have done the same for me and saved me hours of digging. Feel free to pop over to the members' pages who provided them and give them a shout-out; they're all so talented! Best of luck on your labels


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

They look great! You could also pop a glow stick inside for an eerie glow!


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

These are right up my alley being a foodie. Nice prop.


----------



## TwstedKtten (Oct 19, 2011)

Id love to try this too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hotrod138 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have any templates of the AMAZING labels I see in the pics??

Great Post!!!
I'm working on having organs (brain, heart) in jars with led Lights inside the jar under the lid
Thank you


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

[Edited]

Hi Texasjanedoe! 

" Rustoleum crystal clear enamel spray" << This product isn't available in my region (Montreal), not even at Walmart. Is there another clear spray product that won't make the ink bleed?


----------



## hotrod138 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have any templates of the AMAZING labels I see in the pics??

Thank you!
Ron


----------



## hotrod138 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have any templates of the AMAZING labels I see in the pics??


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

texasjanedoe said:


> I only spray the printed side..1 good spray...the paper looks a tiny bit wet or you could do 2 coats letting first dry...I spray them before I cut them out...it is easier then trying to spray each single label....
> 
> I would think anyone who carries Rustoleum spray paints also carries the sealer. The one I use is a gloss {because its what I happen to have at the time I tried it}....I don't spray both sides...just the side that is printed.
> 
> I was very surprised at the results. I have tried all kinds of tricks to seal my inkjet prints and as I said I was able to scrub the dried paint off of the printed label without damaging the label or causing the inks to bleed....


Hi Texasjanedoe! Those jars are awesome!

Finaly, I found a way to protect my labels... 

Since I didn't have any clear enamel spray and given that I didn't have the time to go shopping for a good spray, here's what I did: 

I used some good old Final Net hair spray. First I tested on a scrap label and it worked. I sprayed it on the label and blew it dry with a hair drier. Before doing so, my labels had already been printed for at least 24h. After the dryer session, I quickly applied a thin coat of acrylic crystal varnish to the label, then blowdried. 

The hair spray seem to protect the ink. Nevertheless, the ink bleeds ever so slighly, giving the labels an ancient look. And since my acrylic varnish is tarnished by some rust in the can, it gives the labels a neat old-ish finish.

I'm quite happy with the results.

Btw, I'm using my labels on those "glowing liquid bottles" insted of on "witch jars". If I have time, maybe I'll make a few of those jars, because those are delightfully wicked!


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

hotrod138 said:


> Do you have any templates of the AMAZING labels I see in the pics??



Hi! hotrod138,

You can find a whole bunch of those labels on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## hotrod138 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Where are the link to download the templates*

Can't find them on page 1 ??


----------



## EctoPlasm (Oct 17, 2011)

There's the original post by Hoodoo Hermit : 



Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> I have 1 thread from pmpknqueen and 2 photo albums from Herman Secret bookmarked:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/herman-secret-albums-labels.html
> 
> ...


----------

